# question about



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

hey







....i was in my lfs and they had some rattlers....HIGHLY POISONOUS

do you think i should get more expirenced with a venoumlous snake first??

wouldnt mind a rattlersnake...i would have my money stashed in with him so if anyone were to try and steal it they would die

guys im not bluffing...venomous snakes are legal in my area


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> do you think i should get more expirenced with a venoumlous snake first??


 I'd recommend doing a great deal of research and talking to/training with more experienced hot keepers. Also, examine your own reasons for wanting the animal, using it to guard your cash is not a good reason to get one. How would you retreive it if you had to?

I would also recommend working with an agressive but nonvenomous snake for a while first and treating it as if it was hot, get used to using hooks and similar. *Croc*, are you aware of any "cold" crotalid stand-ins?

I would also recommend (after you have done all of the above) starting with a less potent species such as a copperhead. The whole process will require a considerable investment of time and money. Is it worth it? I leave that to you.

-PK


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> NTcaribe said:
> 
> 
> > do you think i should get more expirenced with a venoumlous snake first??
> ...


 yeah i understand what you mean

these things are the real deal and very dangerous...i would probably even research on these species for a long time...i want to know every last fact

there is specific reason on keeping them,just like people would ask why keep piranhas?

and most people will come back with the answere:they like piranhas because of their reputation people have of them

most people are really afraid of the common guarder snake,so a rattler snake i think people will fear the most

the only thing you cant do with a rattler is hold it with out a fear...whats the point of looking at a snake if you have to pinch it behind the head??

well this i will ask my self..and believe me i wont go out and buy a rattler until im fully knowledgable

but i would still like opinions.thanks


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just rigg a twisted rubber band attachted to the rattler to the door to guard your dough


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

??????????????????????????wtf mr. freez lol


----------

